# Port hole Higgins Custom



## Smoopy's

jist finished this one up and though you guys might enjoy it..early port hole JC Higgins with a Felt 55mm wheelset, Nexus 3, 2.5" tires, and some cool "patina'ed" Pinstriping..rides out smooth..


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

very cool. like those wheels.


----------



## stezell

Pretty cool Rat Andrew!


----------



## Boris

I really like this one, down to every last detail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> I really like this one, down to every last detail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What is "every" last detail ? There can only be ONE last detail .I dont think there can be "every" last detail


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> What is "every" last detail ? There can only be ONE last detail .I dont think there can be "every" last detail




Hate to admit it, but ya got me there. Let me rephrase that. "I like the last detail, and all the details that preceded it."


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> Hate to admit it, but ya got me there. Let me rephrase that. "I like the last detail, and all the details that preceded it."



Thank you Dave.It takes a big man to admit he is wrong.You may get there yet. By the way,did you decide what the last detail is ?


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> By the way,did you decide what the last detail is ?




Probably the downstroke of the 7 in the '17 after the pinstripers initials on the back fender.


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> Probably the downstroke of the 7 in the '17 after the pin stripers initials on the back fender.



Wow,I did not notice that detail ! That one sold me ! Thanks pal !


----------



## TR6SC

Smoopy's said:


> jist finished this one up and though you guys might enjoy it..early port hole JC Higgins with a Felt 55mm wheelset, Nexus 3, 2.5" tires, and some cool "patina'ed" Pinstriping..rides out smooth..
> View attachment 480929 View attachment 480930 View attachment 480931 View attachment 480932 View attachment 480933 View attachment 480934



Nice! When you say Felt 55 wheel set, isn't that a bike?


----------



## Smoopy's

TR6SC said:


> Nice! When you say Felt 55 wheel set, isn't that a bike?



Thanks man!! No, the wheelset you can get from Felt are 50mm in width


----------



## Smoopy's

Awesome ride this past weekend..


----------



## Rides4Fun

Very awesome looking ride! Your effort really pulled everything together!


----------



## Boris

Sooooooo Badass.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Holy Crap, Batman! That bike is vicious!


----------



## rollfaster

@Mark Allard


----------



## Smoopy's

thanks so much guys for the comps


----------



## Jaypem

Superb..as always


----------



## NoControl

Just crusin'! 

I love this bike. I need to get me a JCHiggins.


----------



## Rides4Fun

NoControl said:


> Just crusin'!
> 
> I love this bike. I need to get me a JCHiggins.




I with you.....it speaks to me and think Smoopy’s dialed this ride in just right!


----------



## 2jakes




----------



## NoControl

Rides4Fun said:


> I with you.....it speaks to me and think Smoopy’s dialed this ride in just right!




Wanna know something funny? My real name is J.C. Higgins. Truth.


----------



## Trout

Man, reminds me of an old 50's Buick a friend of mine had.


----------



## spoker

way kool bike,maby we need a new thread called personaolized bikes


----------



## runningbarre

Nah...really? I wish I had a bike named after me!   Really nice ride. JC Buick!


----------



## rustyrelicks

Mighty fine !!!


----------



## Smoopy's

2jakes said:


> View attachment 769686



..love it man..that's perfect!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

are those wheels aluminum or steel? the website does not say


----------



## JRE

Nice. I just picked this Jc Higgins frame up and have been piecing it together.


----------



## Smoopy's

49autocycledeluxe said:


> are those wheels aluminum or steel? the website does not say



They are alloy


----------



## sue12

Nice work! All the production bikes of the past we love were somebodies styling idea at one point too.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Cool bike ! , kinda reminds me of "Grumpy" from 2012 , RRBB07 on RatRodbikes.com


----------



## syclesavage

I need pinstripes done similar to that who does it still?


----------



## Smoopy's

syclesavage said:


> I need pinstripes done similar to that who does it still?



I have a guy local to me that did these..


----------



## scooter_trasher

Needs a basket for the bagpipes, something about skirtguards on a boys bike that looks Scottish


----------



## Sonic_scout

Wow. This is some amazing work!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

That is one ultra-cool JC Higgins. It has that old school hot rod flare, and with the portholes and pinstriped flames, it just looks that much nicer.


----------



## OZ1972

Very nice custom , good job brother !!!!


----------

